# C02 Repeaters



## Splinter (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey i was wondering what people think about getting one of crosmans cheap repeaters are they enought to just shoot birds at close range and what do you guys think about them. Thanks, Pat


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

They are fun. Just be aware that when it gets cold CO2 rifles and pistols lose a LOT of power. Let us know a bit more of what you are looking for and your limitations in cost and you will get a bit more advice that should work for you.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Each to his own, but I personally hate CO2 guns - temperature sensitive and in the long run, they cost too much money to keep them shooting...


----------



## Splinter (Jun 28, 2010)

ahh well as far as price range goes i guess i would go up to 200 maybe but that would be like the highest i was just looking for something different to have fun with and saw these. so i would be willing to look at anything realy nothing to specific.


----------

